# My 7 yr old started her period tonight - I'm concerned!



## tuscany123

Nothing I can do until Mon morning, I'll take her to the pedi. She is very ok with it, and I was careful not to worry her with my own concerns. She turned 7 three wks ago. But from what I'm reading, she seems very underweight to start her period. She is tall for her age but falls within the low percentile of weight for her height. She doesn't even weigh 60 lbs! (Could be even less, it's been a while since we recorded her weight)

I would be grateful for any insight any Mama's can give me. Good or bad. I need as much information as possible. I know other health issues can cause bleeding that looks like a period, but I won't know anything more until the Dr sees her.

Trying not to worry.


----------



## Chloe'sMama

no advice, just hugs.


----------



## lolar2

Have you called the doctor's after-hours line?


----------



## Kristen

Oh my.... I wouldn't have assumed it was a period! If it was my 7 year old I would definitely call the after hours line. If your doctor doesn't have one I'm sure there's somewhere you can call in your area- ??? Keep up posted. Hugs


----------



## sbgrace

Don't answer this online but did she have the other signs of beginning puberty (development of chest, hair growth, etc.) prior to this?

I *think* all that happens first so if you've not seen it I would be thinking something other than period and be taking her in I think.

That's so young! I'm glad you were calm for her and she's taking it well!


----------



## luv-my-boys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbgrace*
> 
> Don't answer this online but did she have the other signs of beginning puberty (development of chest, hair growth, etc.) prior to this?
> 
> I *think* all that happens first so if you've not seen it I would be thinking something other than period and be taking her in I think.
> 
> That's so young! I'm glad you were calm for her and she's taking it well!


I agree with sbgrace that my first thought wouldnt necessarily be her menstrual cycle. Has she noticed any other signs? I think that having a frank talk with her about what is going on *down there* might be in order, sometimes vaginal infections can cause bleeding and a young girl wouldnt know what is *normal* and what isnt kwim?


----------



## pianojazzgirl

In the absence of other signs of puberty for me this would warrant a weekend visit to a clinic or the ER.


----------



## tuscany123

Thank's Mama's. I have put in a call to the on-call Dr. It's Sunday, lunch time, and will see what he/she advises. Today DD said there was a tiny amount of blood when she wiped, and she says it stings when she goes. No blood spots on her undies though today. I'll update when I can.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuscany123*
> 
> Thank's Mama's. I have put in a call to the on-call Dr. It's Sunday, lunch time, and will see what he/she advises. Today DD said there was a tiny amount of blood when she wiped, and she says it stings when she goes. No blood spots on her undies though today. I'll update when I can.


If it stings when she's going to the bathroom I might be thinking UTI? I was prone to them as a child so that might be my first guess (although I never had bleeding with them, so I don't know).


----------



## Lauren82

If it burns when she pees, it's quite possible she has a UTI. Sometimes I get them so bad that I have blood when I wipe.


----------



## AtYourCervices

Is it possible she might have broken her hymen while exploring her body?


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl*
> 
> In the absence of other signs of puberty for me this would warrant a weekend visit to a clinic or the ER.


agreed.

Though, with what you posted last, OP, it doesn't sound at all like a first period.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

From the update, it sounds like an infection. Hope she can get seen and tested. Poor kid, that must be a scary thing to see at that age.


----------



## Llyra

I too would be thinking infection, or a broken hymen, rather than period-- unless the child was very clearly showing all the other signs of imminent menarche-- breast development, body hair, etc.

Not for nothing, but when my hymen first broke (I will spare you the details!) it bled, like spotting, for a day or so afterwards, and it stung quite a bit. I remember wondering if I was walking funny, because it hurt, and if people would notice. And a girl might easily have done that, in any number of ways.


----------



## Sfcmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyra*
> 
> AI too would be thinking infection, or a broken hymen, rather than period-- unless the child was very clearly showing all the other signs of imminent menarche-- breast development, body hair, etc.
> 
> Not for nothing, but when my hymen first broke (I will spare you the details!) it bled, like spotting, for a day or so afterwards, and it stung quite a bit. I remember wondering if I was walking funny, because it hurt, and if people would notice. And a girl might easily have done that, in any number of ways.


Ditto - on all accounts ;0)

Hugs to you, OP and congrats for creating an open relationship with DD, one in which she can come to you about these things!!!


----------



## MommyTeesa

I bled one day when I was 9, no puberty signs. I don't remember stinging or anything, but it wasn't a UTI. The dr. guessed I broke my hymen somehow, like falling on the bike? and no I wasn't exploring my body.  I really don't know what happened and that was that. Got AF when I was 12.


----------



## One_Girl

Did she have a fall? Even a small cut could sting. If she had a really big poop she may have got a small cut on her rectum that is bleeding and she may be mistaking the source of the blood. A cut there could also sting depending on how she sits when she pees.


----------



## bmhpke96

My 4 year old DD has had two UTIs in the last year and both times there was blood, so it could be that.


----------



## Kreeblim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_Girl*
> 
> If she had a really big poop she may have got a small cut on her rectum that is bleeding and she may be mistaking the source of the blood. A cut there could also sting depending on how she sits when she pees.


Second this. Not to get into TMI territory but lets just say a fissure can easily rival a period for blood amount with no other cause but constipation.


----------



## mrsdocmartin

This exact same thing happened to me at 9 too also got AF at 12. GL mama!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommyTeesa*
> 
> I bled one day when I was 9, no puberty signs. I don't remember stinging or anything, but it wasn't a UTI. The dr. guessed I broke my hymen somehow, like falling on the bike? and no I wasn't exploring my body.  I really don't know what happened and that was that. Got AF when I was 12.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn

I fell on my bike at that age and spotted for two days. I got checked at a clinic and had broken my hymen.


----------



## inkslinger

Poor baby! I agree, it sounds more like a UTI or possibly a broken hymen. Keep us updated! Good luck.


----------



## MsHoneyBee07

Hi I am a psychology major at Michigan State University and I have some advice for you. The age of menarche is steady changing. This comes from the diet your child chooses to consume, and your child's environment. The environment in the home, typically the parents relationship can affect your child's development. With all that stress it can cause early development that is seen as abnormal. Ask your child how does she feel? Is she happy or upset? If so, what problems are making her feel that way? Communicate with your children. She maybe 7, but she has feelings also. Don't be worried it's most likely stress.


----------



## velochic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsHoneyBee07*
> 
> Hi I am a psychology major at Michigan State University and I have some advice for you. The age of menarche is steady changing. This comes from the diet your child chooses to consume, and your child's environment. The environment in the home, typically the parents relationship can affect your child's development. With all that stress it can cause early development that is seen as abnormal. Ask your child how does she feel? Is she happy or upset? If so, what problems are making her feel that way? Communicate with your children. She maybe 7, but she has feelings also. Don't be worried it's most likely stress.


I'm sorry, but I don't believe this. My friend is a pediatric endocrinologist who teaches at the medical school... this is her very research. The clinical findings are that early onset of menses is related to genetics and body weight. Obesity is the leading indicator where there is no genetic connection, based on medical research. My grand-niece had/has precocious puberty, so I talked to my friend about it and she explained the findings of her field. It's not even related to hormones in food, according to what they have found.

You'll have to show some clinical research results that stress causes precocious puberty for me to believe it. Sorry.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario

I have a graduate degree in child psychology. I second velochic.


----------



## Mom2Brendan

Did want to mention I don't think it sounds like a period I always bled or spotted blood with UTI. My cousin had an incident of bleeding I think it was more closer to 8 but no one really found out the 'answer and she didn't get her real AF until she was 13 .


----------



## Kristen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsHoneyBee07*
> 
> Hi I am a psychology major at Michigan State University and I have some advice for you. The age of menarche is steady changing. This comes from the diet your child chooses to consume, and your child's environment. The environment in the home, typically the parents relationship can affect your child's development. With all that stress it can cause early development that is seen as abnormal. Ask your child how does she feel? Is she happy or upset? If so, what problems are making her feel that way? Communicate with your children. She maybe 7, but she has feelings also. Don't be worried it's most likely stress.


OH MY! I would have been very offended if you said this to me. I also agree with the poster who said that show some proof of stress being a start to an early period... You may be a psychology major at Mich State- that's great but why do you think you can suggest her daughter has added stress and that "she has feelings also"? When did the OP ever suggest that there's stress in her life??? Just because you're studying something doesn't mean you can hop on a problem someone is having and think you know the answer. Do you even have children?


----------



## kittywitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MsHoneyBee07*
> 
> Hi I am a psychology major at Michigan State University and I have some advice for you. The age of menarche is steady changing. This comes from the diet your child chooses to consume, and your child's environment. The environment in the home, typically the parents relationship can affect your child's development. With all that stress it can cause early development that is seen as abnormal. Ask your child how does she feel? Is she happy or upset? If so, what problems are making her feel that way? Communicate with your children. She maybe 7, but she has feelings also. Don't be worried it's most likely stress.
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY! I would have been very offended if you said this to me. I also agree with the poster who said that show some proof of stress being a start to an early period... You may be a psychology major at Mich State- that's great but why do you think you can suggest her daughter has added stress and that "she has feelings also"? When did the OP ever suggest that there's stress in her life??? Just because you're studying something doesn't mean you can hop on a problem someone is having and think you know the answer. Do you even have children?
Click to expand...

I agree.

OP, my dd did the same thing this past summer at age 9. No bleeding since. It seems to be becoming more common. It could be the hymen-especially with active bike or horse riders, or it could just be a hormone thing. My daughter's was not a UTI.


----------



## Adaline'sMama

Any update? DId you see the pedi?


----------



## cavemama2010

On more thing I shudder to even mention, but is there any remote possibility that she could have been abused by some male in her life? Not to worry you, but I'm just trying to think of what else might cause this. I hope you figure it out and it turns out to be something completely innocuous, like constipation, as others have mentioned.


----------



## onyxravnos

my niece just started hers (she will be 8 on christmas eve) they took her to the pedi just to check and of course got some very horrible reasons it COULD be... turned out to be a issue with her pituitary gland producing too many hormones. I believe they did an MRI just to rule out the more scary reasons.

Although some kids do start early so it could just be ... starting early. Keep in mind that when one first starts their period essp when so young it may not be regular for a long time (it might be on the other hand) so if she is having her period and then all of a sudden doesn't for a few months don't freak out, totally normal as long as their are no signs of infection or anything.


----------

